# ECNL National Playoffs in Del Mar ... ?



## Chris Knight

Amongst our favorite times of the year and typically make family trips of it ... But given the state of fear (no pun intended) out there, guessing it's not gonna happen?  Interested to hear what you guys on the ground think?


----------



## futboldad1

I think...hope..... things will be allowed by June in Cali...... but California teams won't be in "playoffs" per se.....showcase format only for the Cali teams would be my guess since only the two Arizona teams have played enough games across both SW and NW and time is sadly running out for that to change......


----------



## kickingandscreaming

futboldad1 said:


> I think...hope..... things will be allowed by June in Cali...... but California teams won't be in "playoffs" per se.....showcase format only for the Cali teams would be my guess since only the two Arizona teams have played enough games across both SW and NW and time is sadly running out for that to change......


CA teams can compete in the playoffs in June with just a little creativity in scheduling if they can play "local" division games by the beginning of April and travel by the end of May. Two months to get the seedings right within the division is more than enough time if games are scheduled to meet that end. Have a weekend of 3 games over Memorial day to determine the conference "at large" teams and seeding among playoff teams and a showcase for those out of the running for the playoffs.


----------



## lafalafa

I wouldn't be surprised to see the venue moved to say Colorado or another more soccer open friendly state.  

I don't think ECNL is going to wait until the last minute like surf did or does in hopes of pulling it off.  Within next couple months if things don't improve or open up might see a change.   Man city and other memorial day tournament on the SD county scheduled so those should be the bellwether if last minute decisions come into play.


----------



## futboldad1

lafalafa said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see the venue moved to say Colorado or another more soccer open friendly state.
> 
> I don't think ECNL is going to wait until the last minute like surf did or does in hopes of pulling it off.  Within next couple months if things don't improve or open up might see a change.   Man city and other memorial day tournament on the SD county scheduled so those should be the bellwether if last minute decisions come into play.


I agree with this take.....remains to be seen what role Cali teams will have in the post season..... we need to get back playing on our home turf..........


----------



## lafalafa

futboldad1 said:


> I agree with this take.....remains to be seen what role Cali teams will have in the post season..... we need to get back playing on our home turf..........


Just playing regularly into a rythm would be nice.

Soo many road games, tournaments, showcases these past  two years (60+) forgot what a home game is.


----------



## Chris Knight

lafalafa said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see the venue moved to say Colorado or another more soccer open friendly state.
> 
> I don't think ECNL is going to wait until the last minute like surf did or does in hopes of pulling it off.  Within next couple months if things don't improve or open up might see a change.   Man city and other memorial day tournament on the SD county scheduled so those should be the bellwether if last minute decisions come into play.


Would be a major bummer but starting to agree with ^ ... Denver or Kansas City just wouldn't be the same : /

I'd guess we also should consider that ECNL have free reign to use the FC Dallas facilities (both Toyota Soccer Center and Moneygram Soccer Park) as part of the plea deal to get FCD Youth back into ECNL.  Would save those of us around here some $ but, meh ...


----------



## supercell

Chris Knight said:


> Would be a major bummer but starting to agree with ^ ... Denver or Kansas City just wouldn't be the same : /
> 
> I'd guess we also should consider that ECNL have free reign to use the FC Dallas facilities (both Toyota Soccer Center and Moneygram Soccer Park) as part of the plea deal to get FCD Youth back into ECNL.  Would save those of us around here some $ but, meh ...


They could, and should move it to the East Coast. Last year was supposed to be in Greensboro, NC but well ... you know what happened there. If I were ECNL I would be looking for some certainty that the event will go.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

There was a little news from ECNL (not published that I can find) that they have elected to cancel all cross-conference games. The Showcases will continue as planned. In addition to pandemic considerations, I am wondering if this is to allow the best possible chance for all divisions to get in their division games for playoff seeding. That's just conjecture on my part, but would make sense.


----------



## 46n2

its the SW Conference that never was...........


----------



## GT45

There are plenty of weekends to get in many league games in this spring. The Covid numbers are dropping quickly. Plus many teams got some games in during the fall.


----------



## lafalafa

46n2 said:


> its the SW Conference that never was...........


For the boys 4 games out of state appears to be about the max. 4+ clubs such as Strikers, Surf have had none so far with 2-4 more on the schedule. The rest have planned about 2 games. 

All the Jan and almost all the Feb games where scheduled for socal home games that are not happening.    Couple out of state game for 3 clubs late Feb late March but there is only about 10 games total for the 14 teams so pretty slim pickings on the current schedule.  Without home games soon or a way to schedule them league appears to be a washout unless all of sudden there is a change or everything settles down and May through June comes into league play.


----------



## GT45

Even if February is out, you still have all of March, April, May and some of June. There are a LOT of weekends available. ECNL is usually off in January and February. They likely play a single round robin instead of a double this year. They will get it done.


----------



## Abraham Parnasis

On a completely separate note and as a parent of 4 kids that have played in all leagues DA, ECNL, and GA....what is the actual date (I cannot figure it out after reading the darn by-laws etc.), that ECNL allows for tryouts at other ECNL clubs?!! HELP!


----------



## lafalafa

Abraham Parnasis said:


> On a completely separate note and as a parent of 4 kids that have played in all leagues DA, ECNL, and GA....what is the actual date (I cannot figure it out after reading the darn by-laws etc.), that ECNL allows for tryouts at other ECNL clubs?!! HELP!


May in the past but this year might be different / later


----------



## GT45

It is always in late June. 

ECNL POST-SEASON EVENTS


ECNL National Playoffs  |  San Diego, CA  |  June 30-July 7, 2021
ECNL National Finals  |  TBD | July 2021


----------



## Abraham Parnasis

Thank you !!


----------



## Buddhabman

GT45 said:


> It is always in late June.
> 
> ECNL POST-SEASON EVENTS
> 
> 
> ECNL National Playoffs  |  San Diego, CA  |  June 30-July 7, 2021
> ECNL National Finals  |  TBD | July 2021


Is this a continuation from last years interrupted  league play, or is there going to be a new season and games leading to the playoffs?  Any words on SCDSL/SOCAL or NPL or other league play openings?


----------



## GT45

Buddhabman said:


> Is this a continuation from last years interrupted  league play, or is there going to be a new season and games leading to the playoffs?  Any words on SCDSL/SOCAL or NPL or other league play openings?


It is this current season's playoffs (Fall 2020 to Spring 21). Last season (2019-20) is long over. Covid ended it midseason.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Buddhabman said:


> Is this a continuation from last years interrupted  league play, or is there going to be a new season and games leading to the playoffs?  Any words on SCDSL/SOCAL or NPL or other league play openings?


Almost every conference in the country has had at least a few ECNL games - and some have played double-digit ECNL games in the current season. I believe it's likely that ECNL will have playoffs whether CA is involved or not. Fortunately, it's looking positive for CA to participate.


----------



## lafalafa

Playoffs & postseason will happen and lets hope Del mar/Oside can host some of them. 

The tight time frames and travel between the playoffs and finals makes things rather tough &  expensive when/if you have to go out of state for both like what's gone down last time.

To answer budd yes the other NPL's like SCNPL are planning to play in March-May.   Winners can qualify for the national playoffs but it's multiple steps





						HOME | NCSL
					






					www.nationalpremierleague.com


----------



## kickingandscreaming

lafalafa said:


> Playoffs & postseason will happen and lets hope Del mar/Oside can host some of them.
> 
> The tight time frames and travel between the playoffs and finals makes things rather tough &  expensive when/if you have to go out of state for both like what's gone down last time.
> 
> To answer budd yes the other NPL's like SCNPL are planning to play in March-May.   Winners can qualify for the national playoffs but it's multiple steps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOME | NCSL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalpremierleague.com


No better place to play mid-summer than Del mar or Oceanside.


----------



## crush

kickingandscreaming said:


> No better place to play mid-summer than Del mar or Oceanside.


OSide has one really nice field and the other's are ok right about now.  I do have a question about the Del Mar fields.  Have the horses been playing Polo down there lately?


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

crush said:


> OSide has one really nice field and the other's are ok right about now.  I do have a question about the Del Mar fields.  Have the horses been playing Polo down there lately?


I was there today. The field daughter’s team played on was ok but the grass did look a little dry.


----------



## LASTMAN14

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> I was there today. The field daughter’s team played on was ok but the grass did look a little dry.


Your at Rebels?


----------



## crush

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> I was there today. The field daughter’s team played on was ok but the grass did look a little dry.


Our field was hard.  I saw some nicer ones.  It was a good test for ball control today.  I'm trying to be great full but I also have a compliant that some refs were not running hard.  What I mean, they were so slow they could not see the play in front of them.  Besides that, it was great to see the kids playing soccer again, hoofs or no hoofs  It was fun to battle the local team from Del Mar   Sharks are tough and play possession.


----------



## Giesbock

kickingandscreaming said:


> No better place to play mid-summer than Del mar or Oceanside.


Field quality might be questionable but at least it’s never 98 there!


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Giesbock said:


> Field quality might be questionable but at least it’s never 98 there!


That is absolutely my first thought, and my second is it's literally a few minutes from the beach. If it's Del Mar, maybe ABC10 anchor Kimberly Hunt could do a human interest story on the event. She appears to be interested in soccer.


----------



## crush

Giesbock said:


> Field quality might be questionable but at least it’s never 98 there!


I will say by playoff time in June, all the fields will be very nice.  I woke up this morning realizing I was a bit critical yesterday and should have kept my big mouth shut.  Soccer is being played and that is awesome.


----------



## Luis Andres

I’m glad everyone is back playing again. Let the games begin


----------



## crush

Luis Andres said:


> I’m glad everyone is back playing again. Let the games begin


SoCal Blues is dominating again this year Luis


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

It is nice to be on field again..


----------



## Desert Hound

kickingandscreaming said:


> No better place to play mid-summer than Del mar or Oceanside.


What? You haven't played mid summer in Phx or Vegas


----------



## crush

Desert Hound said:


> What? You haven't played mid summer in Phx or Vegas


Hound, try playing in 104 ((dry heat they say and not dangerous)) in Frisco, TX in July with tornado warnings and lightning, all in one.  I know a few players that won the natty in 2017 in that gnarly weather


----------



## crush




----------



## Chris Knight

crush said:


> SoCal Blues is dominating again this year Luis


I see the SoCal Blues 'Dido' U17 side is coming to Dallas Cup this year ... 

Is that the top Blues team in that age group?


----------



## crush

Chris Knight said:


> I see the SoCal Blues 'Dido' U17 side is coming to Dallas Cup this year ...
> 
> Is that the top Blues team in that age group?


I think anything with ECNL next to the age will tell you the top team from each club.


----------



## futboldad1

crush said:


> I think anything with ECNL next to the age will tell you the top team from each club.


Crush is correct.....I believe that is their 3rd best U17 team after the ECNL and the ECRL........results at surf cup a.z. back that up.......


----------



## Chris Knight

crush said:


> I think anything with ECNL next to the age will tell you the top team from each club.


Ummm, thanks Crush  ...  

(Guessing that you aren't familiar with Sting SC)


----------



## crush

Chris Knight said:


> Ummm, thanks Crush  ...
> 
> (Guessing that you aren't familiar with Sting SC)


Sting is really good at the younger ages.  We battled them to the end and got the W in OT Chris.  We got a goal at the last minute to play Solar in finals where we lost in OT.


----------



## Chris Knight

futboldad1 said:


> Crush is correct.....I believe that is their 3rd best U17 team after the ECNL and the ECRL........results at surf cup a.z. back that up.......


Yikes!  Just had a look at those results ... Even stronger comp in this one -- 

Fun tourney to play in so good experience, but I'd bet it'll be rather rough for that team on the field.  Blues shoulda sent their top squad.


----------



## Chris Knight

crush said:


> Sting is really good at the younger ages.  We battled them to the end and got the W in OT Chris.  We got a goal at the last minute to play Solar in finals where we lost in OT.


Right Sir ... Their '08s are solid, but struggle otherwise in conference vs the previously DA/newly minted ECNL clubs.  

That ^ and having two ECNL squads per age group dilutes their talent, which is, in my opinion, similar to the issue with SoCal soccer --


----------



## soccer4us

Hearing AZ ecnl event is being cancelled for all teams not only CA teams. Can anybody confirm?


----------



## crush

soccer4us said:


> Hearing AZ ecnl event is being cancelled for all teams not only CA teams. Can anybody confirm?


I heard the same rumor mill.  However, I cant confirm, sorry about that.


----------



## lafalafa

soccer4us said:


> Hearing AZ ecnl event is being cancelled for all teams not only CA teams. Can anybody confirm?


yes canceled, referenced the city of Phoenix as not allowing out of state teams to attend tournaments.

When the vast majority is/was from California didn't think that was going to go anyway but at least the could have been more proactive.


----------



## Chris Knight

lafalafa said:


> yes canceled, referenced the city of Phoenix as not allowing out of state teams to attend tournaments.
> 
> When the vast majority is/was from California didn't think that was going to go anyway but at least the could have been more proactive.


Hmmm ... ?  Strange then if _this "the city of Phoenix as not allowing out of state teams to attend tournaments"_ is the case, that Phoenix Cup is a go isn't it?  Headed there this weekend with one of my kids, and looks like some CA clubs are attending as well.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

The Phoenix (area) Cup might be a more appropriate name. The fields below are listed. I see the last one is in Phoenix. Maybe they are only enforcing this on city-owned fields. Just a guess, though.


*Scottsdale Sports Complex – 8081 E Princess Dr, Scottsdale, AZ 85255
Red Mountain Soccer Complex – 905 N Sunvalley Blvd, Mesa, AZ 85207
Copper Sky Soccer Complex – 44345 M.L.K. Jr. Blvd, Maricopa, AZ 85138
Casa Grande Soccer Complex – 12684 W Gila Bend Hwy Casa Grande, AZ
Paloma Sports Complex –  3215 S Sossaman Rd Bld. 2, Mesa, AZ 85212
Fear Farm Soccer Complex – 2209 N 99th Ave, Phoenix, AZ*


----------



## crush

kickingandscreaming said:


> The Phoenix (area) Cup might be a more appropriate name. The fields below are listed. I see the last one is in Phoenix. Maybe they are only enforcing this on city-owned fields. Just a guess, though.
> 
> 
> *Scottsdale Sports Complex – 8081 E Princess Dr, Scottsdale, AZ 85255
> Red Mountain Soccer Complex – 905 N Sunvalley Blvd, Mesa, AZ 85207
> Copper Sky Soccer Complex – 44345 M.L.K. Jr. Blvd, Maricopa, AZ 85138
> Casa Grande Soccer Complex – 12684 W Gila Bend Hwy Casa Grande, AZ
> Paloma Sports Complex –  3215 S Sossaman Rd Bld. 2, Mesa, AZ 85212
> Fear Farm Soccer Complex – 2209 N 99th Ave, Phoenix, AZ*


Take away sports from kids, sick!!!!


----------



## EOTL

crush said:


> Take away sports from kids, sick!!!!


Killing people is far worse. There are simply too many anti-vaxxer, anti-mask whackadoos to make it safe at this point.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> Killing people is far worse. There are simply too many anti-vaxxer, anti-mask whackadoos to make it safe at this point.


Oh good morning Sunneshine!  So nice to hear your  rhetoric of fear and absolutism on this Monday morning.  How did your kids games go this weekend?


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> Oh good morning Sunneshine!  So nice to hear your  rhetoric of fear and absolutism on this Monday morning.  How did your kids games go this weekend?


As opposed to the absolutism of not getting vaccinated? Of demanding to play at whatever dumb kiddie tournament you feel like regardless of the danger?


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> As opposed to the absolutism of not getting vaccinated? Of demanding to play at whatever dumb kiddie tournament you feel like regardless of the danger?


Just adorable!

How do you connect those dots when they are so many light years apart?  Just astounding!  I’m simply mesmerized by your talent.


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> Just adorable!
> 
> How do you connect those dots when they are so many light years apart?  Just astounding!  I’m simply mesmerized by your talent.


There is nothing “absolute” about saying that it isn’t safe enough yet to have big soccer tournaments due to all the covid deniers, anti-vaxxers and anti-maskers. The only people being absolute are those who want to do whatever the f**k they want without regard to the danger.

Are you sad that the health and safety experts are telling you and your anti-vaxxer buddies to f**k off? I’m really enjoying firing all of them, BTW.


----------



## Chris Knight

Myyy goodness!  You guys were right about ole EndO'TheLiner here ^.  Not gonna find much more of an emotional extremist are ya?  I know I'm no stranger to it, but can't imagine being miserable enough to troll at _this_ ^ level --

 Poor thing should find another forum before it's too late ...


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> There is nothing “absolute” about saying that it isn’t safe enough yet to have big soccer tournaments due to all the covid deniers, anti-vaxxers and anti-maskers. The only people being absolute are those who want to do whatever the f**k they want without regard to the danger.
> 
> Are you sad that the health and safety experts are telling you and your anti-vaxxer buddies to f**k off? I’m really enjoying firing all of them, BTW.


Just wanna give you a big ol hug.  Hope you didn’t pull a muscle with that reach!


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> Just wanna give you a big ol hug.  Hope you didn’t pull a muscle with that reach!


Ha ha. I know it is really hard for you to accept what is actually happening and why. It certainly doesn’t fit your wannabe narrative that no one gets sick from covid, let alone dies from it, that it is impossible to transmit it on soccer fields, and players magically appear when the ref blows the whistle and then teleport immediately home after the game. I know that you’d rather believe that it will go away like a miracle when the weather warms up, or bleach is injected into the lungs or sunshine blown up your ass, so masks and vaccines aren’t necessary. 

Oh well. You’re stuck with me and reality since this ain’t Parler.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> Ha ha. I know it is really hard for you to accept what is actually happening and why. It certainly doesn’t fit your wannabe narrative that no one gets sick from covid, let alone dies from it, that it is impossible to transmit it on soccer fields, and players magically appear when the ref blows the whistle and then teleport immediately home after the game. I know that you’d rather believe that it will go away like a miracle when the weather warms up, or bleach is injected into the lungs or sunshine blown up your ass, so masks and vaccines aren’t necessary.
> 
> Oh well. You’re stuck with me and reality since this ain’t Parler.


No my friend I’m stuck on you! Will you still be able to call me an anti-vaxer after I get the vaccine? Another one of those things that make you say hmmmm.

I know you don’t get a lot of exercise so please, please be careful when you make such a stretch.


----------



## crush

Kicker4Life said:


> *No my friend I’m stuck on you! *


----------



## Bruddah IZ

EOTL said:


> There is nothing “absolute” about saying that it isn’t safe enough yet to have big soccer tournaments due to all the covid deniers, anti-vaxxers and anti-maskers. The only people being absolute are those who want to do whatever the f**k they want without regard to the danger.
> 
> Are you sad that the health and safety experts are telling you and your anti-vaxxer buddies to f**k off? I’m really enjoying firing all of them, BTW.


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Desert Hound

kickingandscreaming said:


> The Phoenix (area) Cup might be a more appropriate name. The fields below are listed. I see the last one is in Phoenix. Maybe they are only enforcing this on city-owned fields. Just a guess, though.
> 
> 
> *Scottsdale Sports Complex – 8081 E Princess Dr, Scottsdale, AZ 85255
> Red Mountain Soccer Complex – 905 N Sunvalley Blvd, Mesa, AZ 85207
> Copper Sky Soccer Complex – 44345 M.L.K. Jr. Blvd, Maricopa, AZ 85138
> Casa Grande Soccer Complex – 12684 W Gila Bend Hwy Casa Grande, AZ
> Paloma Sports Complex –  3215 S Sossaman Rd Bld. 2, Mesa, AZ 85212
> Fear Farm Soccer Complex – 2209 N 99th Ave, Phoenix, AZ*


The last one .... Fear Farm ... is a private entity. Even when Phx was closed they were open on those fields.


----------



## crush

I was thinking ECNL should have an "Open Champions Playoffs" for any team willing to cross state lines or dare to try and win the Champions Cup.  I would charge a premium to enter the contest in June and put your money where your mouth is.  Basically, use May ((April no ECNL games were supposed to be scheduled but now maybe they will be)) to get in shape and the have the games in Del Mar.  Top three teams earn prize money from the fees.  Charge $5,000 a team and then take % of that for prize money.


----------



## Chris Knight

Lakewood Ranch, FL ...


----------



## lafalafa

Chris Knight said:


> Lakewood Ranch, FL ...


Boys in Greensboro, NC

No surprise given the current state guidance and need to plan ahead.

Makes thing even more $$ especially since most age groups can be two trips, playoff stage + finals.  Save up now for the thosands these trips could end up costing.


----------



## GeekKid

Chris Knight said:


> Lakewood Ranch, FL ...


Are you speculating or is that definitive?


----------



## Seven

It’s on the ECNL website.


----------



## GeekKid

Seven said:


> It’s on the ECNL website.


Thought there would be more fanfare surrounding the venue change.


----------



## Coals25

Chris Knight said:


> Lakewood Ranch, FL ...


As someone who lives in FL, I’m surprised they picked FL to host soccer in July. It is miserably hot in FL in July. Step outside at 7 am and sweat just walking the dog around the neighborhood. Hopefully the majority of games are played before 11 a.m. Late afternoon/evening games are almost impossible to have due to the thunder, lightning, and rain.


----------



## Technician72

lafalafa said:


> No surprise given the current state guidance and need to plan ahead.


As much as staying local would have been nice, CA is a crapshoot and I understand the change.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Coals25 said:


> As someone who lives in FL, I’m surprised they picked FL to host soccer in July. It is miserably hot in FL in July. Step outside at 7 am and sweat just walking the dog around the neighborhood. Hopefully the majority of games are played before 11 a.m. Late afternoon/evening games are almost impossible to have due to the thunder, lightning, and rain.


It makes me think the old DA leadership is running this


----------



## soccer4us

CA teams will have fun suffering in that weather. Will be interesting to see how they handle CA teams at nationals considering we're missing 3/4 of the games. If county rules don't change in Nor Cal, they will barely play any ECNL games. So cal the county are closer together so probably can play more games minus Eagles maybe. Legally of course


----------



## happy9

kickingandscreaming said:


> It makes me think the old DA leadership is running this


----------



## supercell

soccer4us said:


> CA teams will have fun suffering in that weather. Will be interesting to see how they handle CA teams at nationals considering we're missing 3/4 of the games. If county rules don't change in Nor Cal, they will barely play any ECNL games. So cal the county are closer together so probably can play more games minus Eagles maybe. Legally of course


What is the popular opinion from CA teams? Will they be making the trek to Florida in June?


----------



## Soccerfan2

supercell said:


> What is the popular opinion from CA teams? Will they be making the trek to Florida in June?


Yes. State restrictions are supposed to go away in June per the governor’s last press conference, so the out of state travel prohibition should be gone before the Florida event starts.


----------



## crush

Soccerfan2 said:


> Yes. State restrictions are supposed to go away in June per the governor’s last press conference, so the out of state travel prohibition should be gone before the Florida event starts.


I have a suggestion to help those who can;t afford to fly to Florida.  Kids fly free and 2 for the price of 1 for parents who can take the time off in June.  It gives plenty of time to ask boss for time off, if you have a job.  Also, my advice to the higher ups.  Make Florida an open Champions Tournament.  No need to look at records this year.  I would also invite any club outside of ECNL to take a chance at The Cup.  Pay $5,000 per team to enter The Open Cup.  The other teams pay $2500 for Tier 2 Cup.  Cash prizes to the top three clubs in each division.  Time to put your money with your mouth


----------



## lafalafa

crush said:


> I have a suggestion to help those who can;t afford to fly to Florida.  Kids fly free and 2 for the price of 1 for parents who can take the time off in June.  It gives plenty of time to ask boss for time off, if you have a job.  Also, my advice to the higher ups.  Make Florida an open Champions Tournament.  No need to look at records this year.  I would also invite any club outside of ECNL to take a chance at The Cup.  Pay $5,000 per team to enter The Open Cup.  The other teams pay $2500 for Tier 2 Cup.  Cash prizes to the top three clubs in each division.  Time to put your money with your mouth
> 
> View attachment 10601


I get your sediment but gambling on youth sports with crazy entry fees wouldn't be very popular nor is prize money legally.

Golf tournament, adult casino or poker tonight or other fundraiser can help with travel costs.

Flying discounts in peak season let us know,  sure people would be all over that.

For most age groups there are (2) two possible out of state travel trips if you get out of the playoff bracket in FL or NC quick turnaround and more $$ to get to the finals.

USYS and some NPL leagues will help with travel costs subsidies but I guess ECXx leave that up to  clubs or parents.


----------



## crush

lafalafa said:


> I get your sediment but gambling on youth sports with crazy entry fees wouldn't be very popular nor is prize money legally.
> 
> Golf tournament, adult casino or poker tonight or other fundraiser can help with travel costs.
> 
> Flying discounts in peak season let us know,  sure people would be all over that.
> 
> For most age groups there are (2) two possible out of state travel trips if you get out of the playoff bracket in FL or NC quick turnaround and more $$ to get to the finals.
> 
> USYS and some NPL leagues will help with travel costs subsidies but I guess ECXx leave that up to  clubs or parents.


I just like to see matches played with something on the line.  Even coaches have to make everyone happy these days.  Club is not cheap over 12 months.  On Demand pay so I play was big time.  That's why pay to play soccer matches suck apples, MOO.  No other sport pulls this stunt.  Whatever, it will all soon pass and then real competition will be played and no money will be needed.  Only ganas and fair play and winners take all.  No more buying players so you win.  I know, I'm beating that dead horse.......lol


----------



## supercell

crush said:


> I have a suggestion to help those who can;t afford to fly to Florida.  Kids fly free and 2 for the price of 1 for parents who can take the time off in June.  It gives plenty of time to ask boss for time off, if you have a job.  Also, my advice to the higher ups.  Make Florida an open Champions Tournament.  No need to look at records this year.  I would also invite any club outside of ECNL to take a chance at The Cup.  Pay $5,000 per team to enter The Open Cup.  The other teams pay $2500 for Tier 2 Cup.  Cash prizes to the top three clubs in each division.  Time to put your money with your mouth


So let me get this right, you're suggesting airlines subsidize travel costs so that clubs (families really) can pay to enter a high stakes youth soccer tournament?


----------



## crush

supercell said:


> So let me get this right, you're suggesting airlines subsidize travel costs so that clubs (families really) can pay to enter a high stakes youth soccer tournament?


Let me help you get it right super cell.  I write with satire.  I would suggest not going to FL or NC in June and stay local and play soccer in CA.  This is a complete joke.  Have fun flying across the country twice ((if your lucky I guess)) in three weeks to play a few soccer games.  Talk about being desperate to play.


----------



## MacDre

supercell said:


> So let me get this right, you're suggesting airlines subsidize travel costs so that clubs (families really) can pay to enter a high stakes youth soccer tournament?


I wouldn’t call it a subsidy because I think sponsorship is a more appropriate word.

Volaris (Mexico’s version of Southwest) provides sponsorship to Club Tijuana through free flights.  So why do you think airlines wouldn’t provide sponsorship at the elite club soccer level?


----------



## crush

MacDre said:


> I wouldn’t call it a subsidy because I think sponsorship is a more appropriate word.
> 
> Volaris (Mexico’s version of Southwest) provides sponsorship to Club Tijuana through free flights.  So why do you think airlines wouldn’t provide sponsorship at the elite club soccer level?
> View attachment 10612


Oh boy Dre, I can;t wait for super cell to answer your question.  I'm tripping out this morning bro.  My dear friend of mine is giving me sh*t because I think it's lame that the kids who want to be recruited have to fly to North Carolina in June so coaches can see them live.  Then, if your team makes Champions Playoffs, the girls are rewarded with flying back to Florida a few weeks later.  Kids in socal get no school, no soccer ((unless of course you have your own fields)), have to travel out of state to actually play a league match and now have to fly twice across the country in less then 3 weeks so they can be seen by YNT scouts and college coaches.  This is insane.


----------



## MacDre

crush said:


> Oh boy Dre, I can;t wait for super cell to answer your question.  I'm tripping out this morning bro.  My dear friend of mine is giving me sh*t because I think it's lame that the kids who want to be recruited have to fly to North Carolina in June so coaches can see them live.  Then, if your team makes Champions Playoffs, the girls are rewarded with flying back to Florida a few weeks later.  Kids in socal get no school, no soccer ((unless of course you have your own fields)), have to travel out of state to actually play a league match and now have to fly twice across the country in less then 3 weeks so they can be seen by YNT scouts and college coaches.  This is insane.


Hella BOOTSY.  Dre’s family couldn’t afford none of that when he was a youngster.  You think Lavers and Gallimore are aware that they are excluding folks?

Crush, I’m feeling disoBAYish and I have reconnected with my ROOTS.  So, I’d like to dedicate a song to Lavers and Gallimore that my nephews wrote.  @dad4 thinks I promote gangsta shit but I don’t, it’s storytelling.  Serious question @crush, do you think my family would feel welcome at an ECNL or GA event?


----------



## crush

MacDre said:


> Hella BOOTSY.  Dre’s family couldn’t afford none of that when he was a youngster.  You think Lavers and Gallimore are aware that they are excluding folks?
> 
> Crush, I’m feeling disoBAYish and I have reconnected with my ROOTS.  So, I’d like to dedicate a song to Lavers and Gallimore that my nephews wrote.  @dad4 thinks I promote gangsta shit but I don’t, it’s storytelling.  *Serious question* @crush, do you think my family would feel welcome at an ECNL or GA event?


Serious question deserves serious thought.  I'm doing some soul searching this morning and will share my answer with you later this evening.  Me and the wife are going to visit her parents for some encouragement and smack talk with gramps.  This guy has seen it all and does not sugar coat nothing.  He just wants everyone to be *HOT!!!!*  I will be *H*onest, *O*pen and *T*ransparent from my heart to your heart.  I love you Dre and I get you 100%.


----------



## TOSDCI

supercell said:


> What is the popular opinion from CA teams? Will they be making the trek to Florida in June?


We will probably go but the only reason is that my DD is a 2023 and she has missed a lot of crucial recruiting opportunities.  I anticipate that D1 schools will be there in droves to firm up their 2022 recruits and start looking at 2023 and 24.  I think it will be awful for the kids to try to play in the ungodly heat and humidity and I will be asking the coach how they are going to protect the players from heat stroke.  It the answer is not acceptable, then we will sit it out.


----------



## crush

TOSDCI said:


> We will probably go but the only reason is that my DD is a 2023 and she has missed a lot of crucial recruiting opportunities.  I anticipate that D1 schools will be there in droves to firm up their 2022 recruits and start looking at 2023 and 24.  I think it will be awful for the kids to try to play in the ungodly heat and humidity and I will be asking the coach how they are going to protect the players from heat stroke.  It the answer is not acceptable, then we will sit it out.


I see two schools of thoughts or maybe three.  If your trying to show your skills in that heat, it could help you or hurt you.  If you want to play in muggy and dry heat with wind, then you should go and test the waters of soccer in that heat.  Last thought, good luck to all the players & parents who are playing.  I wish you all success


----------



## notintheface

MacDre said:


> So why do you think airlines wouldn’t provide sponsorship at the elite club soccer level?


1. Airlines are trying to stay financially afloat and are historically always on the cusp of bankruptcy, their entire profit model is based on the cost of jet fuel.
2. Sponsorship works when you have some kind of reach; that is to say, television broadcasts. NWSL teams can barely find sponsors, and you're going to pitch kids teams? A marketing department won't even bother to forward your email internally.
3. How did that Yokohama sponsorship work out for Slammers? Oh right.


----------



## supercell

crush said:


> Let me help you get it right super cell.  I write with satire.  I would suggest not going to FL or NC in June and stay local and play soccer in CA.  This is a complete joke.  Have fun flying across the country twice ((if your lucky I guess)) in three weeks to play a few soccer games.  Talk about being desperate to play.


How convenient for you. And no, as has been posted, airlines are not likely to provide discounted rides for charity for families.

With regard to NC and FL, I recommend you stay local as well. My understanding is that your DD doesn't even play ECNL, so it matters not.

However, I would not fault families wanting to make the trek though, since there it is one of few showcase opportunities this year for lots of juniors. After all, east coasters have travelled to CA for it for several years running now.  This is no more a joke than any other year.


----------



## crush

supercell said:


> How convenient for you. And no, as has been posted, airlines are not likely to provide discounted rides for charity for families.
> 
> With regard to NC and FL, I recommend you stay local as well. My understanding is that your DD doesn't even play ECNL, so it matters not.
> 
> However, I would not fault families wanting to make the trek though, since there it is one of few showcase opportunities this year for lots of juniors. After all, east coasters have travelled to CA for it for several years running now.  This is no more a joke than any other year.


What does super cell mean anyways?  Your understanding is way off too.  Socal was spoiled until GDA decided to have everyone from socal fly all over the country to be seen........lol!!!  Plus, they made you quit HS Soccer if you even wanted a sniff at glory.  Have fun traveling across the country.  I'm staying local 100% and will wait all this crap out.  Socal weather is so good right now.  Next season will be for all the marbles dude.  If we have true, honest, ethical and pure competition next season, then I will look to make some travel plans to watch top level ganas being played at the U18/U19 age.  This will be epic   Have a fun day


----------



## supercell

crush said:


> What does super cell mean anyways?  Your understanding is way off too.  Socal was spoiled until GDA decided to have everyone from socal fly all over the country to be seen........lol!!!  Plus, they made you quit HS Soccer if you even wanted a sniff at glory.  Have fun traveling across the country.  I'm staying local 100% and will wait all this crap out.  Socal weather is so good right now.  Next season will be for all the marbles dude.  If we have true, honest, ethical and pure competition next season, then I will look to make some travel plans to watch top level ganas being played at the U18/U19 age.  This will be epic  Have a fun day


I think ECNL had national showcases well before GDA appeared on the scene, but ok.
per wikipedia:
A *supercell* is a thunderstorm characterized by the presence of a mesocyclone: a deep, persistently rotating updraft.


----------



## crush

supercell said:


> I think ECNL had national showcases well before GDA appeared on the scene, but ok.
> per wikipedia:
> A *supercell* is a thunderstorm characterized by the presence of a mesocyclone: a deep, persistently rotating updraft.


Love the name bro and the meaning.  Yes, all true.  We also had way too many showcases scheduled and the East Coast trip was for those who wanted to ball in hot and humid conditions.  Then they bailed on SoCal Playoffs for FL.  I understand why and its no fault of socal.


----------



## Chris Knight

crush said:


> Oh boy Dre, I can;t wait for super cell to answer your question.  I'm tripping out this morning bro.  My dear friend of mine is giving me sh*t because I think it's lame that the kids who want to be recruited have to fly to North Carolina in June so coaches can see them live.  Then, if your team makes Champions Playoffs, the girls are rewarded with flying back to Florida a few weeks later.  Kids in socal get no school, no soccer ((unless of course you have your own fields)), have to travel out of state to actually play a league match and now have to *fly twice across the country in less then 3 weeks so they can be seen by YNT scouts and college coaches*.  This is insane.


Riiiggghhhttt ... *this* is "insane" ... Just as nuts as those EVERYWHERE outside of Cali that have done it EVERY year until this'n  ... 

Sheesh!  Couldn't make yourself look any more narrow-minded and spoiled here could ya crusher?


----------

